# new member



## JOHN WEST (Jul 23, 2007)

just want to say hello to every one,im glad to have found you all >>>this site is great<<<ive just purchased a ducato 10 swb which im fitting out at this time lots of ply and insulation and not to many windows,,,im hoping its as reliable as the £700 transit i had 3 years and wild camping corn/devon through to kent suff/norfolk,,,i wonder how many of you ive meet at aldbrough as well  FISH&CHIPS any one  ha ha ha


----------



## walkers (Jul 23, 2007)

hello and welcome hope you enjoy the site regards tony and lynn


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 23, 2007)

*newcomers*

hi to you all i dont have a lot of time to enter into this sites comunity as often as i would like to but it is a great site and you will find everyone helpfull enjoy


----------



## guest (Jul 24, 2007)

welcome....................from samm & dave


----------



## Nosha (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hi boating John*

Forgot to say in my long winded reply to your email... if you've not found it already take a look at www.boatlaunch.co.uk very handy when planning wild trips - hence the slipway at Aldeburgh. And if you look at Putney public slip and wroxham - Landamoores you'll see my first boat!


----------

